# 5' radius arch w/ 5/8 Exterior Gyp



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone out there have any ideas for hanging a 5' rad. arch w/ 5/8 Exterior gyp? Tried 6" rips soaked in water bath but they just broke. Specs call for Ext gyp w/ 1" foam and Drivit over. Any substitution must be GC /Arch. approved. It's on entryway 16' up. Back cutting might work but afraid the board would peel trying to get it up the scaffold.


----------



## ThatDrywallGuy (Oct 30, 2008)

try leaning the board on a wall on end, with no water for a day or two. it will bow
Chris


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

curious as to how you made out darren did you end up using 5/8 exterior or did general contractor allow an alternative, i probably would have back cut and got a spare set of hands for install,don't know if i would have had the patience for the leaning for a day or two method, but probably would have worked.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Outside temp 13 F. Rips cut for job in solid block of ice. On hold until better weather. Still waiting for alternatives from USG rep. (emailed 1/22, no reply). Will probably build a form indoors unless given another option. Going to eat a lot of labor that way. Figure if I wait until EIFS shows up, GC will let me use 3 layers 1/4 hi-flex to complete. Keep you posted.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Outside temp 13 F. Rips cut for job in solid block of ice. On hold until better weather. Still waiting for alternatives from USG rep. (emailed 1/22, no reply). Will probably build a form indoors unless given another option. Going to eat a lot of labor that way. Figure if I wait until EIFS shows up, GC will let me use 3 layers 1/4 hi-flex to complete. Keep you posted.


ehh....i would definitely use 1/4". too bad you have construction police trying to nazi the specs though. i cant stand that. and most of the time, they have no experience at all in the drywall industry.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

oops


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

It all went back to me standing up to the GC/Architect on the whole Level 4 spec deal. A**holes even made us put 5/8" filler strips in at bottom of int. walls so VCT installer would cry. Job is now complete and GC/Arch are off to another batch of subs to sportf***. And no USG never contacted me.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

3 layers of flexible 1/4" ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeh, my first thought but the specs wouldn't allow. We get er done by back-cutting smaller pieces.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

That's a bitch, but why not back cut every inch across the board, it will hold it's shape intill you place it, your gonna need three guys to press it up in place, use glue then screw it down, otherwise what about wire lath and brown coat and plaster?



www.frankawitz.net


----------

